# FMJ dangerous game too heavy???



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

If you shorten them any you will be over spined, the thing that is saving you right now is a longer arrow that allows the arrow to flex more. If you want a lighter arrow I would switch to a full metal jacket or even an axis arrow, if it were me.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I also should add I assumed you used a 50 grain brass insert, if you used the normal insert it will be a stiffer spine and weigh a little less, if you used more it will weigh a little more and have a weaker spine.


----------



## Tameshigiri (Jul 5, 2011)

05_sprcrw said:


> If you shorten them any you will be over spined, the thing that is saving you right now is a longer arrow that allows the arrow to flex more. If you want a lighter arrow I would switch to a full metal jacket or even an axis arrow, if it were me.


Thx for your help! 
So, if i understand you right i have to leave them as they are or i will be overspined? And if i want a lighter arrow i have to go with a FMJ or just Axis with a 50 gr insert?
Do you maybe know if the heavy FMJ dangerous game will perform good in a 20 to 40 yard range at my bow specs?
Thx a lot!


----------



## Tameshigiri (Jul 5, 2011)

btw, which program are you using for this?


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

I am using On target 2 for the program. 

And if you were to go with the fmj or the axis you could drop down to a 340 spine arrow cut to around 28-29" and use a regular insert and be fine and definitely get lower weight arrows but still have some good arrow weight. I personally feel that the dangerous game arrows are going to give you a lot of drop. You can shoot them and see but you will roughly only be shooting 208 fps so you will have a lot of drop very quickly with large pin gaps. The only good thing is your bow will be deadly quiet with that much arrow weight. If there is a specific setup of an arrow you are wanting to try just shoot me a private message and I will run it through OT2 for you so you don't spend extra money trying to get a perfect setup. But good news is you can sell those arrows here and recoup a good portion of your money on them or try shooting them first and see how you like them. The insert I referred to depends on what you had the shop install in them for you, they currently make a 75 with a 25 grain break off that makes 50 grain inserts, and a standard aluminum insert that is only 16 grains.


----------



## Fldeerslayer (Jan 14, 2009)

Yea, those are heavy but I'm a fan of heavy arrows so I would recomend shooting them for a season to see how you like them. Tons of arrow weight agruement threads on here.


----------



## Tameshigiri (Jul 5, 2011)

05_sprcrw said:


> I am using On target 2 for the program.
> 
> And if you were to go with the fmj or the axis you could drop down to a 340 spine arrow cut to around 28-29" and use a regular insert and be fine and definitely get lower weight arrows but still have some good arrow weight. I personally feel that the dangerous game arrows are going to give you a lot of drop. You can shoot them and see but you will roughly only be shooting 208 fps so you will have a lot of drop very quickly with large pin gaps. The only good thing is your bow will be deadly quiet with that much arrow weight. If there is a specific setup of an arrow you are wanting to try just shoot me a private message and I will run it through OT2 for you so you don't spend extra money trying to get a perfect setup. But good news is you can sell those arrows here and recoup a good portion of your money on them or try shooting them first and see how you like them. The insert I referred to depends on what you had the shop install in them for you, they currently make a 75 with a 25 grain break off that makes 50 grain inserts, and a standard aluminum insert that is only 16 grains.


thx for helping me out with this. I already expected something like that, i think for deer these arrows are a bit too much. It will be hard to sell them on this site cause i do not live in the U.S. I will try them but 208 fps is quite slow i guess but should be good for big game animal...


----------



## Tameshigiri (Jul 5, 2011)

wouldnt you think they are to overweight for deer?


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

if you shoot them good they will work fine. how far do you plan on taking shots? deffinatl a heavy arrow but on the bright side it will penetrate like crazy and be very quiet. worth giving them a try


----------



## Tameshigiri (Jul 5, 2011)

sawtoothscream said:


> if you shoot them good they will work fine. how far do you plan on taking shots? deffinatl a heavy arrow but on the bright side it will penetrate like crazy and be very quiet. worth giving them a try


they should perform at least from 20-40 yards. I will give them a try anyway but will also buy some lighter ones. I think something from 450 to 500 grain should be perfect for deer with that bow


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Another bright side is those small diameter heavy arrows aren't going to move much in the wind!


----------



## ajstrider (Feb 20, 2009)

I think the guy who sold you those arrows was just trying to sell them, they are significant overkill for normal deer hunting and will hurt you on the long shots due to trajectory. If you had wanted a heavy penetrating arrow, a normal FMJ in 340 spine would have been fine for you. The Dangerous Game version is more intended for the large bears and other dangerous game as the name implies! As long as you stick to 40 yard and under shots, you should be fine though, and it is not a waste of money, just not the best matchup for the hunting you will be doing.


----------



## Tameshigiri (Jul 5, 2011)

ajstrider said:


> I think the guy who sold you those arrows was just trying to sell them, they are significant overkill for normal deer hunting and will hurt you on the long shots due to trajectory. If you had wanted a heavy penetrating arrow, a normal FMJ in 340 spine would have been fine for you. The Dangerous Game version is more intended for the large bears and other dangerous game as the name implies! As long as you stick to 40 yard and under shots, you should be fine though, and it is not a waste of money, just not the best matchup for the hunting you will be doing.


probably thats the reason, yes. I will give them a try anyway, will see how they perform and then decide. If they work up to 40 yard it will be good enough for me. Will buy also some normal FMJs and compare them. Thx guys for helping me out!!!


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

ajstrider said:


> I think the guy who sold you those arrows was just trying to sell them, they are significant overkill for normal deer hunting and will hurt you on the long shots due to trajectory. If you had wanted a heavy penetrating arrow, a normal FMJ in 340 spine would have been fine for you. The Dangerous Game version is more intended for the large bears and other dangerous game as the name implies! As long as you stick to 40 yard and under shots, you should be fine though, and it is not a waste of money, just not the best matchup for the hunting you will be doing.


Just to give you a comparison. The DG arrow at 640ish grains will have a speed of 211ish fps and 13.65" drop over 40 yards. The 340 FMJ would weight 483 grains, speed would be 250ish fps, and drop would be 9.29" on the same course. I might want to shorten the FMJ to 29.5", but for comparison purposes I left it at 30 raw length. My personal thoughts, I WOULD NOT go back to that shop.


----------

